# Happy Eid al-Adha



## cherine

Tomorrow, inshallah, is Eid al-Adha عيد الأضحى
I'd like to wish a very blessed and happy Eid to all muslim foreros and all their loved ones
May the Eid bring us all joy, happiness and peace 

  ​


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Thank you so much Cherine. 
To all our friends at the forum, happy holidays and may you enjoy these last days of 2006 with your families.

Happy Eid!

Mamnun, Cherine.
Bara tamoma rafiqâhmâ tha WR, ki Eid-az-**šomâ xub tir **šowa y ki kuda fâmilyâ-tân** bâ**šin

¡Eid Mubarak!

Muchísimas gracias, Cherine.
A todos nuestros amigos en estos foros, felices fiestas y que pasen estos últimos días del año con sus familias.

Feliz Eid!
*​


----------



## Nunty

*May I join the wellwishers?

A very happy, holy and peaceful Eid 
to all our Muslim colleagues and their families!


*​


----------



## Heba

Happy Eid Adha to all Muslims

Thank you Nun-translator for your greetings


----------



## anangelaway

_Joyeux Eid el Adha_ à vous tous !  (apologies for the delay)
Cherine, c'est bon le mouton, hummm....


----------



## Gévy

Je vous souhaite un très bon Eid al Adha, dans la paix et la joie !

Gévy


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

May our Muslim brethren enjoy a blessed and happy Eid al-Adha, together with their families and friends!

And may we all celebrate their celebration!


----------



## cherine

Thank you so much for the good wishes, dear Sister, Gevy and Chaska 



anangelaway said:


> _Joyeux Eid el Adha_ à vous tous !  (apologies for the delay)
> Cherine, c'est bon le mouton, hummm....


L'ange, il reste encore plein, je t'attends pour le repa de demain ?  
And no delay at all, we celebrate Eid for FOUR days  so, yes, there's still time to come join us


----------



## Masood

¡Eid Mubarak a todos!
Saludos
Masood


----------



## emma42

I hope I'm not too late, but Eid Mubarak to all our Muslim friends and foreros!


----------



## cherine

Thank you Emma 
And happy new year to you.


----------

